# Arborist Reports



## danmum (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello All,

So I am officially certified, and will hopefully be beginning some consulting in the near future. I'll mainly be advising & completing reports for planners/permit processors in the Lake Tahoe basin. I am just curious if anyone knows of an 'arborist report template' or at least could guide me on the essentials to include. I just want to make sure the reports I write are complete and effective. Thanks so much in advance!

-Daniel


----------



## ATS/TexasTree (Jun 26, 2008)

Check out ASCA - American Society of Consulting Arborists.
http://www.asca-consultants.org/join_publications.html

Also - ISA has a report guide called:
A Consultant's Guide To Writing Effective Reports. 

Also see: Guide to Report Writing for Consulting Arborists by Dorothy Abeyta


Report writing is not for the faint of heart. Especially if you're going up against experienced consultants. 

good luck.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 27, 2008)

So obviously part of certification isn't about how to write reports ... what bizaar certs you yanks do have then!


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 27, 2008)

Ekka said:


> So obviously part of certification isn't about how to write reports ... what bizaar certs you yanks do have then!



yeah they are a lil strange allright


----------

